# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  Motherboard H81M-K υποστηρίζει Dual Monitor?

## innova

Έχει DVI-D port και VGA port: https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/H81MK/overview/

Αφού λέει και αυτά: 
Integrated Graphics Processor 
Multi-VGA output support : DVI/RGB ports 
- Supports DVI with max. resolution 1920 x 1200 @ 60 Hz
- Supports RGB with max. resolution 1920 x 1200 @ 60 Hz
Maximum shared memory of 1024 MB
Supports IntelΒοΏ½ InTruβ’ 3D, Quick Sync Video, Clear Video HD Technology, Insiderβ’

λογικά θα υποστηριζει dual monitor ... 

Τί λέτε;

(δεν έχω αντάπτορα DVI-D to HDMI να συνδέσω το σύγχρονο monitor ταυτόχρονα,

αλλά έχω και τις αμφιβολίες μου μήπως δεν αρκεί ένας απλός adaptor...)

Επεξεργαστής είναι ο i5-4570 με 8gb ram (δεν έχω κάρτα γραφικών!)

https://stokostos.gr/adapter-dvi-i-24-1-hdmi-powertech-ada-h003.html

----------


## aktis

Το σύγχρονο μονιτορ που λες , δεν έχει dvi είσοδο ;   Μη μπλέκεις με μετατροπείς , τα ιδια λεφτά έχουν με ενα κοντό καλώδιο 
και χάνεις την μηχανική υποστήριξη που έχουν τα καλώδια από τη μάνα τους ...

Ενα απλό καλώδιο dvi  dvi θέλεις , ξεκινάνε στα 2.5 ευρώ 
Ηχο δεν παίρνεις απο dvi για να χρησιμοποιούσες μετατροπέα σε hdmi

----------

innova (09-07-18)

----------


## innova

> Το σύγχρονο μονιτορ που λες , δεν έχει dvi είσοδο ;   Μη μπλέκεις με μετατροπείς , τα ιδια λεφτά έχουν με ενα κοντό καλώδιο 
> και χάνεις την μηχανική υποστήριξη που έχουν τα καλώδια από τη μάνα τους ...
> 
> Ενα απλό καλώδιο dvi  dvi θέλεις , ξεκινάνε στα 2.5 ευρώ 
> Ηχο δεν παίρνεις απο dvi για να χρησιμοποιούσες μετατροπέα σε hdmi



samsung πισω.jpg
HDMI IN 1 (DVI)
HDMI IN 2 (MHL)
(επειδή δεν φαίνονται καλά)

----------


## mikemtb

Βρες ένα adapter απο dvi σε vga και συνδεσε και το 2ο μόνιτορ.  Σονυ και καλα θες hdmi για το "καλο"μόνιτορ?

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## innova

> Βρες ένα adapter απο dvi σε vga και συνδεσε και το 2ο μόνιτορ.  Σονυ και καλα θες hdmi για το "καλο"μόνιτορ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk



όχι βέβαια! 

Ρώτησα 
α) μήπως δεν παίζουν ταυτόχρονα λόγω mobo και 
β) μήπως ένας απλός adaptor σαν αυτόν που έβαλα στο ποστ μου (https://stokostos.gr/adapter-dvi-i-24-1-hdmi-powertech-ada-h003.html)
      δεν κάνει τη δουλειά.

Το 2ο μου monitor είναι CRT οπότε θα καταλάβει την RGB θέση.

----------


## innova

Τελικά δούλεψαν και τα 2 μονιτορ. 

1) VGA to VGA στο CRT παλιο μόνιτορ και

2) (DVI-I to HDMI adaptor)  + καλώδιο HDMI to HDMI στο HDMI IN (DVI) στο νεώτερο μόνιτορ. 

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους!

----------


## nick1974

Intel γραφικα για πολλαπλα μονιτορ????? καλη επιτυχια  :Tongue2: 

Ακομα και για δουλεια γραφειου να το θες (που φανταζομαι για κατι τετοιο το χρειαζεσαι) τα γραφικα αυτα δεν καλυπτουν καν αξιοπρεπες browsing σε καποιες σελιδες, οχι να βαλεις και δευτερο μονιτορ (δε πιστευω καν να υποστηριζεται κατι τετοιο, αφου ουτε την ram δε θα μπορεσουν να διαχειριστουν σε αναλυσεις που απαιτουν δυο μονιτορ)...
Παρε μια οικονομικη καρτουλα γραφικων και θα κανεις μια χαρα τη δουλεια σου, και δε χρειαζεται να ναι καμια gtx βεβαια, και μια απλη gt θα σε καλυψει

----------


## innova

> Intel γραφικα για πολλαπλα μονιτορ????? καλη επιτυχια 
> 
> Ακομα και για δουλεια γραφειου να το θες (που φανταζομαι για κατι τετοιο το χρειαζεσαι) τα γραφικα αυτα δεν καλυπτουν καν αξιοπρεπες browsing σε καποιες σελιδες, οχι να βαλεις και δευτερο μονιτορ (δε πιστευω καν να υποστηριζεται κατι τετοιο, αφου ουτε την ram δε θα μπορεσουν να διαχειριστουν σε αναλυσεις που απαιτουν δυο μονιτορ)...
> Παρε μια οικονομικη καρτουλα γραφικων και θα κανεις μια χαρα τη δουλεια σου, και δε χρειαζεται να ναι καμια gtx βεβαια, και μια απλη gt θα σε καλυψει



Μα αφού δούλεψε! 
στο ένα μονιτορ έχω καμμιά 30ριά σελίδες διαδικτύου και στο άλλο το excel που δουλεύω...

Ήχο πες μου πως θα πάρω από τον υπολογιστή στο tv/monitor PC/DVI AUDIO IN?

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Ήχο πες μου πως θα πάρω από τον υπολογιστή στο tv/monitor PC/DVI AUDIO IN?



  Τρείς πιθανές λύσεις:

1) Από την έξοδο ήχου της motherboatd. Συνήθως το πράσινο βύσμα. Με ένα τέτοιο καλώδιο:


Στην είσοδο R AUDIO L του μόνιτορ / TV.

2) Από την έξοδο ήχου του υπολογιστή ( πάλι το πράσινο βύσμα ) με ένα τέτοιο καλώδιο:


αν και μόνο αν ( γιατί δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ) το PC/DVI AUDIO IN είναι βύσμα 3,5 stereo. Αν έγραφες και το μοντέλο του monitor / ΤV θα βρίσκαμε αν είναι όντως έτσι!

3) Με ένα μετατροπέα DVI-D σε HDMI μόνο αν η ενσωματωμένη κάρτα γραφικών υποστηρίζει μεταφορά ήχου μέσω DVI. Δυστυχώς όσο κι αν έψαξα δεν μπόρεσα να βρω αν μπορεί να το κάνει αυτό η συγκεκριμένη motherboard που έχεις...

----------

innova (10-07-18)

----------


## innova

> Τρείς πιθανές λύσεις:
> 
> 1) Από την έξοδο ήχου της motherboatd. Συνήθως το πράσινο βύσμα. Με ένα τέτοιο καλώδιο:
> 
> 
> Στην είσοδο R AUDIO L του μόνιτορ / TV.
> 
> 2) Από την έξοδο ήχου του υπολογιστή ( πάλι το πράσινο βύσμα ) με ένα τέτοιο καλώδιο:
> 
> ...



samsung LT24E390EI/EN

Το 1 δεν δούλεψε, (με αυτό το καλώδιο δίνω ήδη ήχο σε ηχειάκια)
το 2 δεν έχω τέτοιο καλώδιο (μαλλον 3,5 είναι ως μέγεθος)
το 3 δεν παίζει γιατί το DVI μου δεν έχει ήχο (DVI-I).

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## innova

φωτο του μόνιτορ στο ποστ #3.

νομίζω πως η λύση 1 δεν παίζει γιατί ως πηγή θεωρεί την PC/DVI οπότε αγνοεί τις εισόδους component..

----------


## FreeEnergy

> samsung LT24E390EI/EN
> 
> Το 1 δεν δούλεψε, (με αυτό το καλώδιο δίνω ήδη ήχο σε ηχειάκια)
> το 2 δεν έχω τέτοιο καλώδιο (μαλλον 3,5 είναι ως μέγεθος)
> το 3 δεν παίζει γιατί το DVI μου δεν έχει ήχο (DVI-I).
> 
> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!



Για μισό λεπτό! Δυο παρατηρήσεις:

Για το - 2 - Ένα τέτοιο καλώδιο είναι πάμφθηνο! https://www.skroutz.gr/s/10259824/OE...male-1-5m.html 50 λεπτά.
Για το - 3 - Πώς είσαι σίγουρος ότι η έξοδος DVI της motherboard σου δεν έχει ήχο; Το δοκίμασες με κάποιον DVI-D / HDMI αντάπτορα; Ή το ...υποθέτεις; Το αν έχει ήχο εκεί εξαρτάται από την motherboard και όχι από οποιονδήποτε τυχαίο αντάπτορα!

----------


## Πατέντες

εγώ έχω μια Asus gtx 750 ti και δίνει η ίδια ήχο στο monitor/tv που έχω. Απευθείας από το HDMI και μάλιστα με μια μητρική ASus p5e, δεκαετίας.
Νομίζω ότι με μια επιλογή του τύπου gt 730 θα είναι καλύτερα απ'οτι με τα Intel γραφικά, όπως σου είπε και ο Νίκος, ιδίως για 2 οθόνες.
Και δεν θα σου τρώει Gb από την Ram. Επίσης, αν διάβασα καλά, η Gt 730 έχει μικρότερη κατανάλωση από την Gpu της intel

----------


## innova

> Για μισό λεπτό! Δυο παρατηρήσεις:
> 
> Για το - 2 - Ένα τέτοιο καλώδιο είναι πάμφθηνο! https://www.skroutz.gr/s/10259824/OE...male-1-5m.html 50 λεπτά.
> Για το - 3 - Πώς είσαι σίγουρος ότι η έξοδος DVI της motherboard σου δεν έχει ήχο; Το δοκίμασες με κάποιον DVI-D / HDMI αντάπτορα; Ή το ...υποθέτεις; Το αν έχει ήχο εκεί εξαρτάται από την motherboard και όχι από οποιονδήποτε τυχαίο αντάπτορα!



Ο αντάπτορας που αγόρασα δεν έχει στη μια του άκρη 4 επιπλέον υποδοχούλες γιατί δεν τις είχε και η έξοδος του mobo.
Θα δω και το manual... του οποίου με τίποτα δε μπορώ να ανεβάσω τη σχετική σελίδα από pdf...

----------


## innova

> εγώ έχω μια Asus gtx 750 ti και δίνει η ίδια ήχο στο monitor/tv που έχω. Απευθείας από το HDMI και μάλιστα με μια μητρική ASus p5e, δεκαετίας.
> Νομίζω ότι με μια επιλογή του τύπου gt 730 θα είναι καλύτερα απ'οτι με τα Intel γραφικά, όπως σου είπε και ο Νίκος, ιδίως για 2 οθόνες.
> Και δεν θα σου τρώει Gb από την Ram. Επίσης, αν διάβασα καλά, η Gt 730 έχει μικρότερη κατανάλωση από την Gpu της intel



δεν ξέρω γιατί όταν έψαχνα για κάρτα γραφικών ήθελα αρκετά υψηλό ποσόν για να ξεπεράσω τις δυνατότητες των γραφικών του επεξεργαστή.

τώρα δεν έχω κοιτάξει τιμές... αν έπαιρνα θα έπαιρνα μία που να παίζει και κανένα σύγχρονο παιχνίδι...

πάντως τώρα στη μια οθόνη έχω το fb και στην  άλλη καμιά 20ριά καρτέλλες μαζί με αυτήν εδώ που μιλάμε τώρα...

----------


## innova

DSC05461.jpgDSC05463.jpgDSC05467.jpg

Οι αποδείξεις!

----------


## innova

O επεξεργαστής : https://ark.intel.com/products/75043...up-to-3_60-GHz
 intel HD Graphics 4600

http://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare...z/m12582vs2168

----------


## innova

> Τελικά δούλεψαν και τα 2 μονιτορ. 
> 
> 1) VGA to VGA στο CRT παλιο μόνιτορ και
> 
> 2) (DVI-I to HDMI adaptor)  + καλώδιο HDMI to HDMI στο HDMI IN (DVI) στο νεώτερο μόνιτορ. 
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους!



στο 2) εκ παραδρομής έγραψα DVI-I αντί του σωστού DVI-D!

----------


## FreeEnergy

Άρα λοιπόν η ενσωματωμένη κάρτα γραφικών δεν υποστήριζει ήχο μέσω DVI. Πάει αυτό το ξεκαθαρίσαμε. Το βύσμα από 3,5 stereo ( πράσινο μάλλον στην motherboard ) σε 3,5 stereo PC / DVI AUDIO IN στο μονιτορ / TV γιατί το αποκλείσαμε;

----------

innova (10-07-18)

----------


## innova

> Άρα λοιπόν η ενσωματωμένη κάρτα γραφικών δεν υποστήριζει ήχο μέσω DVI. Πάει αυτό το ξεκαθαρίσαμε. Το βύσμα από 3,5 stereo ( πράσινο μάλλον στην motherboard ) σε 3,5 stereo PC / DVI AUDIO IN στο μονιτορ / TV γιατί το αποκλείσαμε;



Δεν το αποκλείσαμε, απλά δεν έχω διαθέσιμο! Θα αγοράσω και ελπίζω... 

(έχω σε pdf to manual αλλά με τίποτα δε μπορώ να ανεβάσω τη σελίδα που μας αφορά!)

----------


## innova

DSC05470.jpg
από το manual

----------


## innova

Στιγμιότυπο οθόνης (1).jpg
ούτε το αρχείο jpg που έφτιαξα με πρόγραμμα των windows (μετατροπή pdf σε jpg) με αφήνει να ανεβάσω...

----------


## mikemtb

> Βρες ένα adapter απο dvi σε vga και συνδεσε και το 2ο μόνιτορ.



Αν είχες κάνει το παραπάνω, τώρα με ένα καλωδιακι καρφί σε καρφί θα είχες και ήχο στην τηλεόραση μόνιτορ.
*κάποιες τηλεοράσεις σε αφήνουν να ορίσεις την HDMI 1 ως είσοδο pc. Και περνάνε τον ήχο από το καρφί που διαθέτουν αριστερά από την vga. (Σπανίζει αυτό αλλά τσεκαρε το)
Edit: κάτι τέτοιο λέει το μανουαλ σου. Είπαμε 0.5€


Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------

innova (11-07-18)

----------


## nick1974

> δεν ξέρω γιατί όταν έψαχνα για κάρτα γραφικών ήθελα αρκετά υψηλό ποσόν για να ξεπεράσω τις δυνατότητες των γραφικών του επεξεργαστή.
> 
> τώρα δεν έχω κοιτάξει τιμές... αν έπαιρνα θα έπαιρνα μία που να παίζει και κανένα σύγχρονο παιχνίδι...
> 
> πάντως τώρα στη μια οθόνη έχω το fb και στην  άλλη καμιά 20ριά καρτέλλες μαζί με αυτήν εδώ που μιλάμε τώρα...




Φιλε μου, δεν ξερω απο που παραπληροφορηθηκες αλλα και η τελευταια αρχαια καρτα που θα βρεις τζαμπα (η σχεδον τζαμπα) στα σκουπιδια ειναι κλασεις ανωτερη απ οποιαδηποτε intel γραφικα.
Αν θες συγκριση μπες στο gpuboss (πιστευω να εχει και τα intel γραφικα, αν και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος) και ξεκινα συγκρισεις με τις πιο παμφθηνες καρτες που θα βρεις η ακομα και απ αυτες που χαριζονται. Απλα δεν μπορει να υπαρξει καμια συγκριση, ακομα κι αν ξεχασουμε ολα τ αλλα, και μονο που χρησιμοποιει τη ram σου ως vram (η οποια δεν ειναι φτιαγμενη γι αυτο το σκοπο και εχει υποπολλαπλασιες ταχυτητες σ αυτη τη χρηση) αρκει.
Κι εγω οταν με ρωτανε για απλους υπολογιστες γραφειου προτεινω intel γραφικα, αλλα φυσικα οταν μιλαμε για ΜΙΑ οθονη το πολυ 1080p κι οχι για 2 τετοιες που ουσιαστικα ουτε λιγο ουτε πολυ ακομα και σε browsing θελουν στην καθισια τους 2Gb vram.
Τωρα αν θες για games αλλαζει (εκει τα intel γραφικα απλα ειναι ανυπαρκτα, εκτος κι αν μιλαμε το πολυ για κανα τετρις σε mame).
Τα benchmark απ το userbenchmark που ανεβασες δεν αντιπροσωπευουν απολυτως τιποτα... Λενε για καποια bench οτι τα γραφικα του επεξεργαστη θα εχουν 20 fps ενω της gt730 18... Ε ΚΑΙ? το ιδιο δεν ειναι? αν κατι δε μπορει να το σηκωσει ουτε ο 4570 ουτε η gt ποιος ο λογος να τα συγκρινουμε πανω σε αυτο? (κατω απο 45-50fps θεωρουμε πως απλα δε μπορει να το τρεξει και τελος... το να συγκρινεις bench εκτος οριων ειναι σα να συγκρινεις δυο inverter πανω σε ενα μοτερ πολλαπλασιας ισχυος, και να βγαζεις συμπερασματα για το ποιο ειναι καλυτερο αναλογα με το χρονο ...που περασε μεχρι να καει! ) Απ οσα bench λοιπον μας παρουσιαζουν εκει ΕΝΑ μονο εχει αξια (ειναι μεσα στα κανονικα πλαισια χρησης) και ειναι το τελευταιο για το lol, κι εκει βλεπεις οτι τα intel γραφικα ειναι οριακα μεταξυ κακου και καπως playable με 46fps ενω της κανονικης καρτας (ακομα κι αυτης που ειναι για το αναθεμα) ειναι 100% playable με 72.5, δηλαδη σχεδον 100% πανω!
Και τελος, τα bench που βλεπεις εχουν να κανουν με χρηση ΜΙΑΣ οθονης, οχι πολλαπλων. Σε συστηματα με 2 οθονες και πανω, ακομα και για ενα απλο monitoring που ουσιαστικα δε χρησιμοποειται καν ως pc και απλως δειχνει καποια μιμικα απο ελαφρυα png και αλλαζει μερικα νουμερα και αντε να ρολαρει και μερικες σελιδες βαζουμε κανονικη καρτα

----------

innova (11-07-18)

----------


## innova

> Αν είχες κάνει το παραπάνω, τώρα με ένα καλωδιακι καρφί σε καρφί θα είχες και ήχο στην τηλεόραση μόνιτορ.
> *κάποιες τηλεοράσεις σε αφήνουν να ορίσεις την HDMI 1 ως είσοδο pc. Και περνάνε τον ήχο από το καρφί που διαθέτουν αριστερά από την vga. (Σπανίζει αυτό αλλά τσεκαρε το)
> Edit: κάτι τέτοιο λέει το μανουαλ σου. Είπαμε 0.5€
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk



Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι φίλε Μιχάλη!

Είχα καλώδιο τελικά  (2 RCA σε καρφάκι και το πρόσθεσα στα RCA των ηχείων) και το έβαλα αλλά δεν έβγαζε ήχο.

Όταν όμως έβαλα στην vga το TV/Monitor έβγαλε κανονικά ήχο.

Δηλαδή από τις 3 περιπτώσεις της εικόνας του manual, η επάνω πρώτη λύση παίζει με ήχο (VGA + καρφί). 
(Τη δεύτερη/μεσαία δεν την έχω -αυτή, το λέει στις σημειώσεις : Για Η/Υ με έξοδο βίντεο DVI χρησιμοποιήστε τα ηχεία του υπολογιστή!  )

Και η τρίτη δεν παίζει με ήχο από το καρφί. (παρότι η είσοδος ήταν η HDMI 1/DVI PC όπως είπες πιο πάνω). 

(θα πάρω/αλλάξω τον αντάπτορα σε dvi to vga για να συνδέσω και την άλλη οθόνη).

----------


## innova

> Φιλε μου, δεν ξερω απο που παραπληροφορηθηκες αλλα και η τελευταια αρχαια καρτα που θα βρεις τζαμπα (η σχεδον τζαμπα) στα σκουπιδια ειναι κλασεις ανωτερη απ οποιαδηποτε intel γραφικα.
> Αν θες συγκριση μπες στο gpuboss (πιστευω να εχει και τα intel γραφικα, αν και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος) και ξεκινα συγκρισεις με τις πιο παμφθηνες καρτες που θα βρεις η ακομα και απ αυτες που χαριζονται. Απλα δεν μπορει να υπαρξει καμια συγκριση, ακομα κι αν ξεχασουμε ολα τ αλλα, και μονο που χρησιμοποιει τη ram σου ως vram (η οποια δεν ειναι φτιαγμενη γι αυτο το σκοπο και εχει υποπολλαπλασιες ταχυτητες σ αυτη τη χρηση) αρκει.
> Κι εγω οταν με ρωτανε για απλους υπολογιστες γραφειου προτεινω intel γραφικα, αλλα φυσικα οταν μιλαμε για ΜΙΑ οθονη το πολυ 1080p κι οχι για 2 τετοιες που ουσιαστικα ουτε λιγο ουτε πολυ ακομα και σε browsing θελουν στην καθισια τους 2Gb vram.
> Τωρα αν θες για games αλλαζει (εκει τα intel γραφικα απλα ειναι ανυπαρκτα, εκτος κι αν μιλαμε το πολυ για κανα τετρις σε mame).
> Τα benchmark απ το userbenchmark που ανεβασες δεν αντιπροσωπευουν απολυτως τιποτα... Λενε για καποια bench οτι τα γραφικα του επεξεργαστη θα εχουν 20 fps ενω της gt730 18... Ε ΚΑΙ? το ιδιο δεν ειναι? αν κατι δε μπορει να το σηκωσει ουτε ο 4570 ουτε η gt ποιος ο λογος να τα συγκρινουμε πανω σε αυτο? (κατω απο 45-50fps θεωρουμε πως απλα δε μπορει να το τρεξει και τελος... το να συγκρινεις bench εκτος οριων ειναι σα να συγκρινεις δυο inverter πανω σε ενα μοτερ πολλαπλασιας ισχυος, και να βγαζεις συμπερασματα για το ποιο ειναι καλυτερο αναλογα με το χρονο ...που περασε μεχρι να καει! ) Απ οσα bench λοιπον μας παρουσιαζουν εκει ΕΝΑ μονο εχει αξια (ειναι μεσα στα κανονικα πλαισια χρησης) και ειναι το τελευταιο για το lol, κι εκει βλεπεις οτι τα intel γραφικα ειναι οριακα μεταξυ κακου και καπως playable με 46fps ενω της κανονικης καρτας (ακομα κι αυτης που ειναι για το αναθεμα) ειναι 100% playable με 72.5, δηλαδη σχεδον 100% πανω!
> Και τελος, τα bench που βλεπεις εχουν να κανουν με χρηση ΜΙΑΣ οθονης, οχι πολλαπλων. Σε συστηματα με 2 οθονες και πανω, ακομα και για ενα απλο monitoring που ουσιαστικα δε χρησιμοποειται καν ως pc και απλως δειχνει καποια μιμικα απο ελαφρυα png και αλλαζει μερικα νουμερα και αντε να ρολαρει και μερικες σελιδες βαζουμε κανονικη καρτα



Φίλε Νίκο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την κατατοπιστικότατη απάντηση!

Η αλήθεια είναι πως όταν έψαχνα για αναβάθμιση, χρήση απλή γραφείου είχα στο μυαλό μου και ούτε καν σκεφτόμουν για 2 οθόνες.
Να όμως που τελικά είναι πολύ χρήσιμη κάποιες φορές η 2η οθόνη.

Και επειδή είδα να δουλεύει απροβλημάτιστα (για τη δική μου χρήση πάντα μέχρι στιγμής) 

να ησυχάσω ή να πάρω και κάρτα ώστε να μην επιβραδύνεται όλο το σύστημα;

----------


## nick1974

Τώρα τι να σου πω? Αν εσύ είσαι ικανοποιημένος δεν έχει και τόση σημασια το τι είναι καλύτερο και τι όχι, αλλά το σωστό είναι βέβαια κανονική κάρτα και αφού πας σε δύο οθόνες (άρα διπλάσια πιξελς) οποτε θέλει κάρτα με μια σχετική ποσότητα ram (το ελαχιστο 2 Gb ).

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

innova (11-07-18)

----------


## innova

> Αν είχες κάνει το παραπάνω, τώρα με ένα καλωδιακι καρφί σε καρφί θα είχες και ήχο στην τηλεόραση μόνιτορ.
> *κάποιες τηλεοράσεις σε αφήνουν να ορίσεις την HDMI 1 ως είσοδο pc. Και περνάνε τον ήχο από το καρφί που διαθέτουν αριστερά από την vga. (Σπανίζει αυτό αλλά τσεκαρε το)
> Edit: κάτι τέτοιο λέει το μανουαλ σου. Είπαμε 0.5€
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk



ήρθε σήμερα ένας adaptor https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/15-Pins-V...72.m2749.l2649

που όμως δεν δουλεύει! Κάποιοι που το πήραν γράφουν τα εξής: 

1) Is this pointless?
It turns out that connecting a digital output (DVD-D) to an old analogue cable (VGA) is pointless. The digital signal actually has to be converted to analogue before it can simply be connected from one socket to the other. I have had to discard this connector and get myself an up to date screen.


2) It doesn't do anything.
You need an active converter to convert between DVI-D and VGA, because DVI-D is a digital signal and VGA is an analog signal. Simple adaptors like this don't do anything.

Με το σκεπτικό του 2ου, δεν καταλαβαίνω πως ένας adaptor DVI to HDMI που ήδη έχω και δουλεύει, μετατρέπει το ψηφ. σήμα σε αναλογικό(!?) 
ενώ για έναν παρόμοιο (DVI to VGA) δεν γίνεται...  Μέσω κάποιων επαφών δεν γίνεται η μεταφορά; 
Ίσως μου λείπει κάποια βασική πληροφορία, αν μπορείτε πείτε καμιά ιδέα, 
όχι τόσο για να δουλέψει το σύστημα, 
αλλά για να μάθω!
edit: δεν φαντάζομαι να παίζει ρόλο η φορά! δηλ. να δουλεύει μονόδρομα αυτό που πήρα, δηλ. μόνο VGA ==> DVI!! :Confused1: 

αν και λέει:
"Use this adapter to change your DVI-D Connector to regular VGA Connector 
You can also simply use this adapter to allow dual display when your display card has two output ports, one VGA and one DVI."

----------


## FreeEnergy

Δεν μπορείς χωρίς ενεργή μετατροπή απλά να πάρεις ψηφιακό σήμα από αναλογικό ή το αντίστροφο! Ο αντάπτορας που δείχνεις αν δεν έχει μεσα καμιά μινιατούρα μετατροπέα σήματος τότε δεν κάνει για την δουλειά που το θές! Άσε τι γράφει αυτός που το πουλάει! Πουλάει προφανώς φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες!
Για το DVI και HDMI που αναρωτιέσαι... *Είναι και τα δυο ψηφιακά πρότυπα*! Πολύ πιθανόν αλλάζοντας θέση σε μερικά pins να μεταφέρεται μια χαρά το σήμα ανάμεσα στα δυο. Τo VGA όμως είναι αναλογικό! Δεν μπορεί έτσι να γίνει ...ψηφιακό απλά περνώντας μέσα από ένα βύσμα που ο πωλητής λέει ότι κάνει για ...dual monitor! Φυσικά πάντα υπάρχει η περίπτωση να έχουν σμικρύνει τόσο πολύ ένα ενεργό μετατροπέα σήματος και να τον χώρεσαν εκεί μέσα! Πράγμα που μου μοιάζει λιγάκι ( έως πάρα πολύ ) απίθανο γιατί δεν θα κόστιζε τόσο μόνο.
Δες και αυτό το σύνδεσμο για περισσότερες πληροφορίες στα πρότυπα:
https://www.cnet.com/news/hdmi-vs-di...ion-to-choose/

Προσθήκη
Μπορεί από DVI καλώδιο να περάσει αναλογικό σήμα ( τα τέσσερα μικρά pins γύρω από το ένα πλατύ στην άκρη ) και στην δικιά σου περίπτωση το ξεκαθαρίσαμε ότι δεν γίνεται. Μας έδειξες και φωτό...

----------

innova (02-08-18)

----------


## mikemtb

> στο 2) εκ παραδρομής έγραψα DVI-I αντί του σωστού DVI-D!



Βλέποντας το αυτό εκ παραδρομής σου είπα για τον ανταπτορα σε vga. Βέβαια στην φωτο της motherboard φαίνεται καθαρά ότι λείπουν τα 4 πιν δεξια... άρα δεν βγάζει αναλογικό σήμα η θύρα, και ως εκ τούτου δεν θα δουλέψει ο ανταπτορας που πήρες! Συγγνώμη για την λάθος υποδειξη

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------

innova (02-08-18)

----------


## innova

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε FreeEnergy!

Δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω ποιά είναι η διαφορά αναλογικού-ψηφιακού σήματος αφού μέσω καλωδίων περνάνε και τα δύο σήματα! 
Έριξα μια ματιά εδώ: https://www.avsite.gr/forum/threads/...%CE%B1.154695/

και πήρα μια ιδέα.

Μένει τώρα η εξήγηση στο "μηχανική υποστήριξη των καλωδίων" που είπε ο φίλος Aktis στην αρχή του νήματος.

----------


## innova

> Βλέποντας το αυτό εκ παραδρομής σου είπα για τον ανταπτορα σε vga. Βέβαια στην φωτο της motherboard φαίνεται καθαρά ότι λείπουν τα 4 πιν δεξια... άρα δεν βγάζει αναλογικό σήμα η θύρα, και ως εκ τούτου δεν θα δουλέψει ο ανταπτορας που πήρες! Συγγνώμη για την λάθος υποδειξη
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk



Δεν πειράζει φίλε Μιχάλη!
Δεν έγινε τίποτα!
Και μόνο η καλή σας πρόθεση να βοηθήσετε, είναι σημαντική!
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους!

----------

mikemtb (02-08-18)

----------


## innova

> .........Φυσικά πάντα υπάρχει η περίπτωση να έχουν σμικρύνει τόσο πολύ ένα ενεργό μετατροπέα σήματος και να τον χώρεσαν εκεί μέσα! Πράγμα που μου μοιάζει λιγάκι ( έως πάρα πολύ ) απίθανο γιατί δεν θα κόστιζε τόσο μόνο.
> ...



Στο κατάστημα της περιοχής μου, μου πρότειναν έναν παρόμοιο αντάπτορα, λίγο πιο μεγάλο σε μέγεθος με τιμή 6,5€!

Θα ξαναπάω και ίσως τον πάρω για δοκιμή! (και θα ενημερώσω).

----------


## innova

*What is the difference between DVI-A, DVI-D and DVI-I?*
Q. What is DVI?
A. DVI stands for Digital Visual Interface. DVI cables are used to connect a video signal from computers to LCD monitors, HDTV displays, projectors, and cable boxes.

Q. What are the different types of DVI connectors?
A. DVI-Digital (DVI-D), DVI-Analog (DVI-A), DVI-Integrated (DVI-I)

Q. What is the difference between DVI-D, DVI-A, and DVI-I?
A. DVI-D cables carry a digital video signal. DVI-A cables carry a high-quality analog signal. DVI-A is NOT compatible with DVI-D. DVI-I cables have the flexibility to carry either DVI-D or DVI-A signals.

Q. Is there one DVI connector that any cable can plug into?
A. Yes. Since DVI-I can support any DVI format, a DVI-I female connector will support any DVI male cable.

Q. What does single link or dual link mean?
A. DVI-D and DVI-I connectors come in single link and dual link formats.  Dual link DVI has more pins and allows for a higher resolution and faster refresh rates. Single link can display up to 1920x1080 @ 60 Hz and dual link can display up to 3840x2400 @ 41 Hz.

Q. What if I have a cable but need to a different plug to fit my device?
A. You may be able to use a DVI adapter. Even with an adapter you cannot convert DVI-A or VGA to DVI-D. It is not possible to do with a cable or adapter.

Q. Can I connect DVI-D compatible monitors to VGA devices?
A. No. DVI-D is 100% digital and is not compatible with VGA. VGA is only compatible with DVI-A or DVI-I devices.

Από εδώ: (ελπίζω να τα λέει σωστά)
http://iogear.custhelp.com/app/answe...d-and-dvi-i%3F

----------

mikemtb (06-08-18)

----------

